# How Many Of You Tempers Are Females ?? 0.0



## Doc.X (Jun 11, 2009)

Just curious as to who of all the tempers we have here are females ? Gaming Community Could Use alot More female Gamers


----------



## Noitora (Jun 11, 2009)

I think that it's just Hadrian.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll be as female as you want, baby.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 12, 2009)

There are no girl's on teh internets...


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 12, 2009)

I got tits, am I female???


----------



## Splych (Jun 12, 2009)

iunno any...


----------



## junker_man32 (Jun 12, 2009)

i can be one if u want, NOW I AM! huy guys, no im kidding.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 12, 2009)

5 dolla sucky sucky


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2009)

I know of 5-6 female tempers that are (semi)-active...Some more some less..


----------



## Domination (Jun 12, 2009)

At least there are guys with cute female avatars. Ain't that enough for you?


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont remember there being lots of female tempers. I joined way back and remember that this question has been asked a lot and every time the the female members could be counted on fingers..


----------



## War (Jun 13, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I think that it's just Hadrian.







Im offended now.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Not too many, I gues..


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 13, 2009)

I AM CHICKZORZ!


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 13, 2009)

shemale here.


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm a chick. No really. Check my avatar and user photo. Fee Mail. All da way.

And by the way, yea, Hadrian is the only chix0rz around here.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 13, 2009)

Women aren't involved in practically anything cool that involves electronics. But they sure do like playing with their cell phones.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 13, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> shemale here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women aren't involved in anything that guys think is cool, most of them don't understand our obsession with video games, cars, sports or other women who are more attractive. Then again, we don't understand some of their obsessions either.


----------



## Lily (Jun 13, 2009)

There are female tempers, but you'll notice that they don't like to be called out. Obviously there aren't very many, no need to single them out!


----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm a female but often lurking around here


----------



## WildWon (Jun 13, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> There are female tempers, but you'll notice that they don't like to be called out. Obviously there aren't very many, no need to single them out!



Good point, dude! You're a great guy, man.

psst-don't worry, you're secret is still safe -.-;


----------



## Islay (Jun 14, 2009)

any girls on here will most likely lurk, it like an avatar forum there over run with girls and us guys all fear them ROFL, but it vice versa on a game forum, theres a max of 15%, I'm guessing more like 12 thought, theres always a lot more then one would think.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2009)

Ask tiny what happens when you reveal your sex.
Just look at her fucking youtube page!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Many will just not even mention it, I'm sure. 







What? Why you lookin at me like that?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a girl. Pic and age on my profile.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 14, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'm a girl. Pic and age on my profile.


Just ignore the comment section where Linkiboy talks about having a penis.



Theres no such thing as girls using the internet. There all fakers. Every computer has a gender detector and if your female its send you to a fake internet that just has a picture of a puppy sitting on a rainbow that you can click to make him bark. True story. I've seen a girl use it. They had no clue.


----------



## Exbaddude (Jun 14, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> 5 dolla sucky sucky


South Park LMAO!


----------



## dwarf lemur (Jun 14, 2009)

most people on the internet tend to be male.


----------



## epicelite (Jun 14, 2009)

God this place is a real sausage fest.

Any of you girls wanna come over to my place for some fun tho? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shemales included.


----------



## da_head (Jun 14, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> At least there are guys with cute female avatars. Ain't that enough for you?


hai~

u rang?


----------



## epicelite (Jun 14, 2009)

BATS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY!

Goodnight!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> shemale here.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 14, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I think that it's just Hadrian.
> 
> You forgot B-Blue
> 
> ...



^^ Proof


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 14, 2009)

Smart females are invisible, especially when on forums saturated by male geeks.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 14, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Smart females are invisible, especially when on forums saturated by male geeks.



Absolute Truth


----------



## Toki~ (Jun 14, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Smart females are invisible, especially when on forums saturated by male geeks.



We lurk >.>


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 14, 2009)

i don't know why it would be any different here than at other forums, other than that the typical age of the girls here may be younger than other sites. usually, girls don't give a shit and basically post constantly. it's pretty typical that they'll have something to say about pretty much everything.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 14, 2009)

i'm thinking that it can be somewhat explained by the fact that this is such an international crowd. most other non-u.s. countries didn't get hit by feminism as hard as the u.s. did, so the girls overseas have a higher likelihood of being "traditional" or timid. they're not obnoxious like the girls in the states.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you never read the rules of the internet?

_Rule number 47 of the internet: There are very few females on the net, and those who are female used to be men._

No offence ladies


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 15, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Did you never read the rules of the internet?
> 
> _Rule number 47 of the internet: There are very few females on the net, and those who are female used to be men._
> 
> No offence ladies



Those rules are a sham worse than Bernie Madoff.

The internet isn't absolute and there are exceptions especially to Rules 34 and 35.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 15, 2009)

I love how several people are trying to stereotype how a girl acts like on the internet.

Those persons in question should get a life.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 15, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I love how several people are trying to stereotype how a girl acts like on the internet.
> 
> Those persons in question should get a life.


There just joking. Its not as bad as the "what do girls look at on the internet" thread where a couple of people said all girls do is use neopets, myspace, and shop.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 15, 2009)

im a girl, and i spam post frequently..


o.o


----------



## Orc (Jun 15, 2009)

The only confirmed female temper here is Warcueid.
Everyone else are zeroes.
Divide them.


----------



## Crass (Jun 15, 2009)

I know there is more than 1 confirmed shemale/transgendered individual on this site besides lilsypha. Anyways who cares if there are girls on the forum or not, are gonna start PMing them "ASL" hoping youll get lucky with a hot geeky online girlfriend?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> The only confirmed female temper here is Warcueid.
> Everyone else are zeroes.
> Divide them.


IT'S A TRAP!!!
The "Thing's" page say's its a boy!

LOL Jk but please dont ban me, it was just a joke...


----------



## Kamika (Jun 15, 2009)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Smart females are invisible, especially when on forums saturated by male geeks.



-hides and lurks-


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 15, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> The only confirmed female temper here is Warcueid.
> Everyone else are zeroes.
> Divide them.


Female confirmed: *Warcueid*


Spoiler











Female Confirmed: *Twiffles*


Spoiler










EDIT: 490 posts, 10 more to go!


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm not sure why "smart females are invisible." If someone annoys you, tell them to go suck a dick. Problem solved.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 15, 2009)

Day By Day said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why "smart females are invisible." If someone annoys you, tell them to go suck a dick. Problem solved.



That works less than 0.5% of the time.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 16, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, they are both female. And I have nudes to prove it


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 16, 2009)

lol this is the typical LOL thread for the month. any time some new confirmed girl comes on most guys flock like flies to the light 

Exhibit A Science's GF 

(Sorry Sci if youre active)


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 16, 2009)

Girls on the internet? Yeah right. I'll believe it when I see pigs flying.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 16, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not retarded, I was mostly referring to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2052655


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jun 16, 2009)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> Girls on the internet? Yeah right. I'll believe it when I see pigs flying.


But Da Foxx, haven't you heard? Swine Flu.



Spoiler



/kneeslap


----------



## Harumy (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a girl...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

Don't forget that p1ngy is a chick too!

Proof


Spoiler


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 16, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't believe I fell for it, curse you Trolley!

Also this topic should be in the EOF forums.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 16, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I fell for it, curse you Trolley!
> 
> Also this topic should be in the EOF forums.



Strongly agree

Harumy's Dawn Objection Ava is epic as well


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 16, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I fell for it, curse you Trolley!



Heh heh heh, did you really expect anything else!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a girl..do I get a cookie? :3


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 16, 2009)

Your profile says that you're male, so sure. But if you were a girl, you would have needed to make your own cookie.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

my friends took pictures of me on facebook though, counted?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 16, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I forgot about those posts. I quickly glanced at them, saw the stupidity and moved on.


----------



## dark42 (Jun 16, 2009)

There is only ONE girl on the internet, and that is my queen, BOXXY!!!



Spoiler



Ok hi, so my name is Boxxy, and, um, it's been while since I've made a new video, so I decided that because of recent events, that I'm gonna make a new video. And... ummm... so yeah... so... let's just start off by getting a couple of things straight. I don't do drugs, umm umm. I know that you all think that I do drugs, but I don't actually, and I actually don't have ADD either. Ahhh huhuhuhuhu... which is, funny to me. Ummm... yeah, and that other one, would be, uhhhmmm, I provided you with a couple of different pictures, uhm, such as, like, like the one where I'm like, MMMMM, and it says, I SAW WHAT YOU DID THERE, and like, and and like, you peoples were all like, YOU WAS TROLLIN, and I was like I AM NOT TROLLIN, I am Boxxy you see, mmm mmm, and, like, and so then, and there was another one, and I was like MMM, and I didn't have any eyeliner on, which you edited a couple of different times, and then there was the one where I held up a sign and it said BOXXY PLUS PACKIE EQUALS LOOOOVE, and that's true, that's a very true statement, I love her, and, um, and then uhhhh, bubububu, oh there was another one, that I actually didn't post, but um, it's out there, cuz some of you guys found it, and I'm all like crafty, and, uhhh, and it's one where I like have a sign and it say EUGHH, and it says several different things, such as I LOVE MMMCHAN and stuff, and mmm, it actually never said that, it said I love, uh, Moochan? uh, which is one of my old Gaiabuddies. Uhhh, oh by the way I'm not a Gaiafag anymore, I've moved on to bigger and better things, such as things I've mentioned in another video that got me in trouble in the first place. Haha. Uhhh, trolls, trolls. This is my only account, and and um, it's boxxybabee with two e's, um, and other people, like um, like Boxxy A.K.A. Moldy Bread she's failure TRROOLL, TRRROOOOLLLL, I can't believe you guys actually believe that who actually talks like that not me! Uhhm, so yeah, and um, let's see here, and then um, um, I was in a thread, and this guy was like BOXXY I WOULD SEE  ACROSS THE UNIVERSE, and I was like I love that movie, I do, have you ever seen that movie, it's like amazing, it's like BEATLES, and like, and so, and then I just wanted to say to that kid who wanted to watch Across the Universe with me, that I love you, and I want to hold your hand. And, uh, also, uh, my husband, Sheldon, hello, MMMMM, aaand, and uhh, Brandon, I guess, I don't even know who you are exactly, uhh bubububu, my hair got longer for you guys, I'm actually thinking about cutting it, I don't know, but uhhm, let's see here, uhh, sooo, I had a lot of replies, from like my videos, or not a lot I guess, that's a little much, I guess, but um, this one kid, uh, he remixed a lot of my videos, and they were so cool and his name was GASTRICPENGUIN, and he was sooo funny, he like, mixed it, and stuff, and mhmhmhmhm, and I was like HOOHHH the first time I saw it, oh my God I had a heart attack, I was like oh my God, and uhhmm, uhhh, uhmmm, I dunno, what else is there to say, uhh Steve, Steve the guy who like sat for 6 minutes straight addressing me in a serious tone, uhh, thank you, I suppose, uhhmm, but uh, yeah, this is is uh, you know, mm, I don't think I should answer, because what, what if, I told you it would ruin the mystique you guys, uhhh, and then, uhh, bububuBAAAA, I don't know, really, huh, I haven't worn makeup in a really long time you guys, actually, uhhm, and because I stopped wearing it because it's a really big pain the butt to apply every single morning, and I'm like UHHHH, and now I'm just like MASCARA, and I'm like I'M GOOD TO GO!!! uhhmMMMMM.... yeah, and uh, so, aIII love you guys, a lot, like really, like, like, like, RAWWRRAWWRRAWWRR status, like seriously, like RAWWW, and uhhm, and that's about it, mmm BYYYE!!!!




HOLY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE I ACTUALLY TYPED ALL THAT OUT lol.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 16, 2009)

TinyMonkeyT. Have you seen heard her voice in the MENUdo video?


----------



## Orc (Jun 16, 2009)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I stand corrected, _sir_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 16, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? Sorry.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh shaddup Orc. You fiend, you.


----------



## Harumy (Jun 16, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Harumy's Dawn Objection Ava is epic as well




Thanks =3

So, tiny and i... no more girls? :\


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 16, 2009)

Didn't we do this already? *muses*


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 16, 2009)

Everyone knows that girls have cooties anyway.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 17, 2009)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Everyone knows that girls have cooties anyway.


Hmm you remind me of something that happened a few days ago...
My friend brought her little brother to this party (no alcohol...school related) and the dudes taught him that girls have cooties. So everytime this girl tried to get him to high five her, he would be like, "EW. You have 1000 cuties!" (he couldn't pronounce cooties either XD).


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think saying the word "Cooties" is childish and immature.
Why do the fuck do people use that word anyways?


----------



## Anakir (Jun 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I think saying the word "Cooties" is childish and immature.
> Why do the fuck do people use that word anyways?



I think using the word fuck to express is immature as well.
Why do people use that word when they can obviously live without saying it?

cwutididthar


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I think that it's just Hadrian.


Yeah, Hadrian told me she's vagina.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? It doesn't hurt anybody! Fuck fuck fuckety fuck fuck fuck.
/SPRefrence


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 17, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't be serious... 



Spoiler



You obviously didn't sense the sarcasm in my justification of cooties. Also, _fuck_ is a beautiful word.


----------



## kjean (Jun 17, 2009)

insulting children and not matured yet people is wrong dude.

and without fuck, the world is fucking over already.


----------



## Goli (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread is going all OT but anyways...
Has anybody seen the FUCK documental, its really funny, it aired on the LatamHBO but and even though I hate that kind of words, its a must see.


----------



## purplesludge (Jun 17, 2009)

golio514 said:
			
		

> This thread is going all OT but anyways...
> Has anybody seen the FUCK documental, its really funny, it aired on the LatamHBO but and even though I hate that kind of words, its a must see.


What do you have against documental?







 Also where is the women?


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 17, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> golio514 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe golio is referring to *this documentary*. It was pretty good, actually.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 17, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> insulting children and not matured yet people is wrong dude.


You know what.
Your right. i just keep forgetting im the mature one and the kids arnt.
I apologize for offending anyone.

OnTopic: this should be seriously moved to the EOF


----------

